# SHURflo water pump problem



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Please can anyone help with a problem that I have, my SHURflo water pump has stopped pumping a continues flow of water and instead spits and splutters bits of water on both hot and cold. There is pressure in the pipes( I have put the shower pipe into a bucket of water and it blows bubbles) but the pump will not prime the system and just keeps on pumping as if there is no water coming to the pump.

The water tank is full, I have checked the filter on the pump and all seems ok, I have blown down the up pipe from the tank to the pump and I can hear it bubble in the tank so its not blocked.
Is it the pump itself?


Cheers for any help given,


Baz..........................................:frown2:.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Baz for £50 ish get another pump, then strip this one and clean it up, might be some thing stuck on the diaphragm seat, then you have a spare, you do have a spare water pump and gas regulator?? Won't go without them,
Misty


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It does sound as if there is an air intake between the water tank and the pump, or the diaphragm in the pump is punctured. As suggested buy a new pump and recon the old one for a spare, or get a service kit and try that first on the pump if you have time.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had the same problem, thread somewhere, it turned out to be a pin hole in an outflow pipe, but also the jubilee clips were no longer tight, feed and flow side despite me tightening them, been fine for two years, then this spring it all went tits up, check all clips, and check pipes for wetness, I nearly bought another pump too.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I noticed you said nearly bought another pump, did you not find a cheap enough one.>>

cabby

am also bored today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I noticed you said nearly bought another pump, did you not find a cheap enough one.>>
> 
> cabby
> 
> am also bored today.


Tart :roll: I mindid it dini


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ok, well done, you mended it didn't I. Getting the hang of this foreign language.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Move Dudlie and get a kipper tie ? ? ? > >



2 shugs boss.



.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

It could be that the non return valve (plastic flap?) in the pump is not seating properly and the water is draining back resulting in air getting into the system. Had the same thing happen to us a couple of years ago. Got an inline non return valve and fitted it immediately downstream of the pump. Been fine since. Cost about £7 + two small stainless steel jubilee clips. I keep a spare pump in mh, just in case.
DavidL


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

With any problem it's better to look for the cheapest fix first, Jubilee clips don't undo themselves, but the hot/cold effect can shrink plastic pipes, sometimes underbed or other lockers have pipes running free in the backs, possible disturbance can be enough for a leak.


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

You say that the pump will not prime the system, but if you are getting bubbles coming out of the tap/shower hose (in splutters) then the pump is trying to prime itself. Assuming you have no leaks on the pressure side of the pump, then it *must* be an air intake somewhere on the suction side of the pump (i.e. somewhere between the water tank and the pump). So you need to check all connections (tighten them up a fraction to see if there is any movement) and also check the transparent Shurflo filter for cracks. The filter is a known weak link (maybe frost damage). The non-return valve is in the head of the pump, under the pressure switch and will not affect the priming capabilities of the pump or it's flow rate. It will only stop water flowing back into the tank when the pump is on standby.


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you for all the thoughts on what could be the problem, I shall have a check over the weekend as I am not working. I shall let you know what I find.


Cheers


Baz...........................................


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all,


I have found the problem with the pump, it was the input filter housing that was not tight enough so just small tweak and its fine again although just in case there was a problem I had ordered a new pump.


Well at least I will have a spare now,


so again thanks for all your help chaps,


Cheers


Baz................................................:grin2:


----------

